# NY Flying Flights



## PigeonDetective

Hey everyone, Got a few questions about Flight pigeons..

I Own a small flock of flight pigeons, mixed ages.. I'm pretty new to the breed and only just getting them flying out and trapping regulary..

As im from the UK, their quite a rare breed over here and the information about them is different and hard to come by.. 

My birds are just starting to kit nicely, But I was wondering as I build up their exercise.. How long should I expect them to be flying for?

I know they don't stay in the air aslong as other breeds like tipplers, but I am experimenting with their food to get optimum flying weight and hopefully get them flying up really high.. 

Sorry if im repeating questions already covered on the forum, Any other info would be much appreciated..

Thanks, Lee


----------



## Print Tippler

Lots of different factors determine how long there fly. I would say 1 hour easy to 4 hours. From what I've read and been told. I'm getting a big stock up in the air next year. They aren't bred for time though. It's neat to here about flights in the UK can you post pictures of some of what you have?


----------



## PigeonDetective

My older birds are not in the greatest physical fitness after being confined to the loft for settling, So im hoping to build up their endurance to greater flight times..

I have mainly Black and teager coloured flights, But breeding from these has produced differing colours offspring.. I will upload some pictures from my phone tomorrow

Thanks for the reply


----------



## jafacanyan

its hard to build up their endurance, but can be done good luck!


----------



## PigeonDetective

Yeh.. Iv found they sit ontop of their loft alot and ontop of the house roof, But this morning was encouraging all trying to kit together..

Thank you anyway, think I will need some luck haha


----------



## Rafael/PR

i am not trying to be a jerk, but that question should be answer by new yorkers, who been keeping and breeding them longer then any other state, for ages and i mean age , that all you see on the roofs in nyc , flights , tippler, rollers , homers. flight could easy fly for over 2 to 3 hours if you let them fly with tipplers they will learn to fly longer , because tipplers are the kings staying in the air longer then any other pigeon breed, how do i know because i live in nyc for 47 years in the 60s and 70s every block has at lease one loft in the roof sometime you see as many as 6 to 9 loft in a block , that how pigeon wars started !!


----------



## Print Tippler

Junito, i said it was from what ive read and heard. I said one hour easy to 4 hours. They could do more than that for sure. I think it is really prideful saying this question has to be answered by a new yorker. What if ive been flying them for the last 20 years then my opinion still doesnt matter? Anyways i said 1 to 4 you said 2-3 whats the big deal? I have heard from many flight flyers and they all say different things. I can pull up a youtube video of a person from brooklyn ,the heart of flight flying, where he said his flights only did like 45 mins to 1 hour max. Since he is from brooklyn does that now make it true? No that would be silly. Its all opinions.

It doesnt matter where your from. I have the birds and i flew them last year and unforuntely didnt fly them this year because i took my old loft down. Almost done with a new one with will hold 350. Unlike in New York i have no one i have to "battle" with and will eventually be flying just old birds. Then i will come back and say what time i get. I would like to one day keep a small kit to fly also on the side. 

Everyone is going to have different experiences with how long they will fly. Every loft is different and there are a lot of factors for getting the most out of your birds. The amount of birds you fly and for how long are two big ones. Larger groups of birds tend to fly for less time than smaller groups. Also how old they stock is and how long they been flying.

Anyways, the whole time issue is silly to me. Its like when people ask how can tipplers home. They can do some under the write conditions but i hope thats not why your keeping tipplers. Same with flights, they can fly for many many hours but i hope thats not the sole factor for getting them? Tipplers are going to fly longer so if you want just long flying time then go for the tippler. They fly slow and look alright or the flights which look very nice and have obviously been bred to be a nice looking breed but still flys real fast in the sky and puts on a good performance.


----------



## Rafael/PR

got my tippler to show my other birds roller and flight and homer here to fly higher, because of hawks and to fly longer that the way it was done in the pass, things change so i dont know it they still do it , print tippler. but now not to many loft on the roofs in nyc, the bees are taking over that dept from what i hear ,lol , and love your videos tip


----------



## PigeonDetective

I agree that it doesn't matter where your from.. Tipplers originate from the UK, but that doesn't qualify me anymore than you over in the states to answer questions about them haha

Thanks for the tip about mixing the kit up with different breeds though.. That was my intentions anyway.. How do you think flying dewlaps or doneks with flights would work?


----------



## Woodnative

I don't keep flights but I really like the looks of them. I am in NJ and there will be a bunch of them at the show I attend this weekend......as this is very close to NY and a lot of folks from there bring them. If I had more space, time, money, land (and less hawks) it would certainly be a breed I would consider!!! Near the top of the list in fact. The teagers are especially nice but a nice flock of mixed colors is awesome!


----------



## Rafael/PR

dont worry about the flights vs hawks thing,they could out fly hawk better then homer and rollers, as for the type of bird you made in your own state or country yes it does make a diffance , because they will keep the stain pure . and stable , compare to other places they mix them, they are those in PT that thinks flights are not easy to keep , hard to breed and dont make very good parents, whick is all wrong , also you could keep more flights in a loft then other pigeon like homers per sq foot, you just to look on it on you tube, one thing i notice , there a big diffance in how many pigeon you could keep in a loft between northeast of usa and mid and west coast.except ca ..again i am not boosting but it a fact that the people of nyc who been keeping flights close to 100 years , so they will know more about the breed then anyone just as uk are more Knowledgeabout keeping tripplers , England has better Knowledge about rollers in fact the rollers we have today are not the same rollers they started with . one more thing a think these day everyone who fly there birds should have 3 pair of tippler to teach your birds to fly higher but just teach a few at a time . again this is my opinion and facts, not showing off and it what i know, here a great link to ny flgihts tell you all you need to know and how the bird became what it is today http://flyingflight.8k.com/


----------



## Print Tippler

I think I've spent a lot of time studing flights... I have read just about everything I can find on them, spoken to many people about them. Is there a New Yorker that knows more than me, sure. Is there a a New Yorker that I knows less than me, no doubt.

You can keep any breed in tighter spaces I think. Like I said I'm putting peaches in and finishing up my loft now. 12x8 and I'll have 346 box perches. I plan to keep about 300 in there in less than 100sq ft.

What are you saying about mixing outside a the state? Plenty of flights outside of new York they are still pure.

Talking about purity and going off into something else, I would never put tipples in my stock to teach my birds to do anything. What's the point? Do you want flights or tipplers? That's like homing tipplers with homing pigeons. 

No one person in New York has been keeping flights for more than 100 years. Who are the "they" you mention. You keep mention how New Yorkers will know more. Do you there some people out there that know more? Or ever New York Pigeon keeper?

If a person in the UK can only get 10 hours out of his tipplers and a person in the US can do 18 does the person in the UK say well they come from the UK so I know more? 

That link you posted was nice but there's a lot more out there too.

All I keep are New York flights and they are very dear to me. A lot people from New York spend there time dissing them and saying how tipplers are better on YouTube.

One last thing, who is mixing the flights? You said other places mix them? Oh I would disagree with you statement that New Yorkers keep the Breed the stable. A lot of people on the rooftop do not care for the markings of the flight which define the breed. They breed them for beards and white faces, not exactly the original ideal. They are both considered mismarks. Also if you want to go off of some statements, the new york flight was originally ideally a black plain head bird with white flights and the white eye, red beak and eye cere. All for nice contract in the sky and on the ground. To me beards, white faces, and teenager mark goes against the original ideal of flights. I know many people love all three.

Still would like to see some pictures... Here is one of mine.


----------



## Rafael/PR

wow that a beuitiful brown one you have, im trying to find that color , i hope they will have one at a pigeon fair they gong to have this month , i have blacks and one male teager which im looking for a female for him and hopefuly they will have a pair of browns one at the fair,flights are very rare in PR everyone is mosly into homers and rollers here.and if you do find one you have to make sure its pure breed one , as for flights vs tippler it dumb of them to say that tippler is better then flgiht they both fly diff. one fly high and steady and flights is a things to behold when you see 200 of them flying around and breaking up and closing in


----------



## PigeonDetective

Sorry I haven't been able to reply, Work and pigeon business have been in the way haha..

I'm also hungry for flight information and love to watch youtube to see different peoples approaches to keeping them..

As for purity of the breed, my birds colours of their beak and feet are not as vivid as the specimen in your picture you put on the forum.. A good looking example of the breed 

I'm not sure why this is, maybe the stock I bought from is less pure as they have had to be mixed because of limited gene pool? Just a guess


----------



## Print Tippler

The beaks can be a pale color and have black on the tip or in other spots. It's desired for the bird to have a red beak with a clear ivory tip. The beak color can vary during a season, sometimes when they are hormonal and have been sitting on eggs for a awhile their feets and beaks get very red but it's ultimately genetics. Some birds will be more red than others and some won't really have it at all. What is done for showing the bird and presenting it is taking vitamin E oil and putting it on the feet and beak. That makes them shine up very well, makes the red really come out. Also just makes the feet look nicer. I'm in Arizona and it really drys the birds feet out makes them look flakey and crackling. The oil rejuvenates everything and it last for a few days on the beak and longer on the feet. Also helps keep poop off the feet.


----------



## Woodnative

Just wanted to share a photo of some capped flights at a recent (Nov 13) NJ show in close proximity to NY. A LOT of flights in the show and sales cages. I don't keep flights but LOVE the looks of them and if I had more time space and money would probably have them too!


----------



## PigeonDetective

Great advice tippler.. and a great picture wood..

My flock are capped like that, although If im not mistaken we don't have the yellow colouration in the stock that I bought my birds from.. I think its due to the limited number of individuals they descend from (I may be completely wrong)

I was making real progress in their flying and getting them fitter. They were eager to get out the loft ranging out of sight & going up quite high. They are also learning to kit up..

Some bad weather hit the UK and they have been cooped up, when I did let them out, they didn't want to fly.. The weather Improved & Iv continued to let them out.. Seems like their progress has gone back a little, Back to sitting on the roof.. So frustrating!


----------



## PigeonDetective

Heres a couple of my flights


----------



## rbflight

Hi ,

I saw your post from late last year on the flying abilities of the NY Flying Flights. I have been raising and flying my Flying Flights for 29 years now and am a member of the Mid Island Flight Club which specializes in the NY Flying Flight. 
We mostly breed toward a standard for show purposes but I have been a flier all my life. I don't fly a very large stock because the amount of pigeon fliers that are around these days are slim to none but this I year I have about 70 going quite nicely.

When the birds are fully trained I get anywhere between 2-4 hours out of them because the Coopers Hawk problem here on Long Island is massive.I feel the only way the birds will survive longer or have a better chance of survival is to outfly the hawks as they sit and wait for the birds to land. A lot of times they just give up.

Let me know if you need any info on the Flying Flights. I have been the president, VP and corresponding secretary for the club for many many years.

You can contact me at [email protected]. My name is Rich Bailin. It would be a pleasure to help you in any way I can.

Regards,

Rich Bailin


----------

